# Tower Trax?



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I read somewhere that Tower Trax doesn't have water anymore, or they drained it, or something like that. Is that true, or just someone BS'in? We're thinking about a ride either at TT or HL on Aug. 18, and was wondering about the condition of the parks?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I saw it mentioned in another thread here somewhere. I think MiniBogger posted it.


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I think you're right, P. I know he mentioned it. But now my wife said that her friend called TT, and they said its all good at the park with plenty of water. Who knows?!?!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

they should have plenty of water with all the rain we gettin down here .


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ya no kidding. its been raining 3-4 times a week for the past 2 weeks


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

the only thing they drained is the cooling pond. that was a few weeks ago and I haven't been back so they may have filled it back up



"The ride says it all"


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

The way its been raing in that part of the state I am sure its plenty wet again...


----------

